# AW/XT Release 7 .... possibly?????



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

A bit ago I saw someone post some photos of what loooked like either mock ups or maybe someone was just messing around but they were the Ford trucks of old but I guess AW was either talking about releasing them or I'm not exactly sure what the deal was. I know there have been pictures circulating of the semis that AW may/may not do. Anyone know what the deal is with these? I'm talking about the Red & Black ford pickups that had flames, stacks, & came on the specialty 4 gear chassis A/FX used to produce. Oh yeah and I also saw a school bus that looked like a copy of what someone here made. In the photos the trucks/semis/schoolbus looked fantastic. I was disappointed they didn't come out in this release but I get those repop'd nomad's in this latest release which I'm pretty happy about so I can't complain.

Any info on those would be appreciated.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The products you describe are still in the pipeline as far as we know. They should be coming out later in the year. Jeff has some pictures on his site:

http://www.motorcitytoyz.com/

I'm looking forward to the semis.

There's also a web cam on the AutoWorld site that gives sneak peeks at some upcoming products: 

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/webcam.aspx

The Challenger looks sweet.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> There's also a web cam on the AutoWorld site that gives sneak peeks at some upcoming products:
> 
> http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/webcam.aspx
> 
> The Challenger looks sweet.


Wow, if they can keep it sitting like that when it's released....:thumbsup:

That shot looks like probably the best fitting AW body ever, BUT, it looks like it's got a gut...maybe it's a 1/32 preview


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yeah, that's a 1/32 car. And I'm also looking forward to the semis.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Who was it that made that out of a specialty chassis? I know that's not a 1/32 though. That's an HO or 1/64th or whatever you wanna call what we play with.  

I'm mostly looking forward to the flat black & red flamed out ford trucks. When I saw the photos that someone else posted up I was just completely drooling. I'll definitely have several of those. I'll probably get 1 extra just so I drive it like I stole it. Case 1 or 2 and then put another somewhere else when I wanna actually 'race' those things and not wreck them like I plan to with what I plan to have as a beater.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

If you like the old ford trucks you might want to take a look at what Road Race Replica sells. They are made for a Tjet and are a Fun class to race.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

They're SUPPOSED to come out in October. I pre-ordered mine already. I was told they're only doing a smaller, limited run of these.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

hold up. they're doing a limited # of which ones? The red & black flamed ford trucks or the other stuff I've seen?????


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Aha, I wondered how they got that Challenger to sit so nice. 

Looks like we'll be having some serious wallet depletion happening this fall with the next round of AutoWorld cars, the Racemasters Mega-Gs, and the new Life-Like COTs all slated to release in the fall. Time to start saving your milk money.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Aha, I wondered how they got that Challenger to sit so nice.
> 
> Looks like we'll be having some serious wallet depletion happening this fall with the next round of AutoWorld cars, the Racemasters Mega-Gs, and the new Life-Like COTs all slated to release in the fall. Time to start saving your milk money.


Add to that Dash AFX Camaros, AFX Cobras and pro-stock 55 Chevys, all before the end of October...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Add to that Dash AFX Camaros, AFX Cobras and pro-stock 55 Chevys, all before the end of October...


Oh yeah! The harvest season will soon be upon us...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

lenny said:


> Add to that Dash AFX Camaros, AFX Cobras and pro-stock 55 Chevys, all before the end of October...


Youve got a cobra for the AFX chassis? Ill be on that one especially in blue with white stripes.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

looks like I'm going to have pick a few hours of OT

hehehehe


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> Add to that Dash AFX Camaros, AFX Cobras and pro-stock 55 Chevys, all before the end of October...


hey Lenny - will you be making any AFX mopar cars? 

Wes


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

WesJY said:


> hey Lenny - will you be making any AFX mopar cars?
> 
> Wes


how about a PT Cruiser???

just kidding...


----------



## robertwadehall (Mar 19, 2003)

dlw said:


> Yeah, that's a 1/32 car. And I'm also looking forward to the semis.



I'm pretty sure that Challenger is the upcoming 1:25th scale promo model.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> how about a PT Cruiser???
> 
> just kidding...


awww LOL

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

lenny said:


> how about a PT Cruiser???
> 
> just kidding...


 
Good one!  rr


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

what happen to round6 tjets cars


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

lenny said:


> how about a PT Cruiser???
> 
> just kidding...


What's wrong with doing a PT Cruiser?? As long as it doesn't look like an over-inflated balloon I would buy those.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

bluerod said:


> what happen to round6 tjets cars


Fell of into oblivion thru a Black Hole, They should be out in Sept. I believe.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

PT cruisers would be kinda pointless since Tomy already did a pretty nice one in 4 colors. 

A better choice would be about a '70 Dodge Dart since the only dart slot Ive seen is a MEV and its for T-jets.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

More big Mopars would be nice for us Mopar fans but I'd like to see some more 60s Fords. The 1965-66 Ford Galaxie 500 2-door is one of the nicest looking cars of that era. The 1966 Ford Galaxie 500 / LTD 2-door hardtop had one of the most interesting rooflines of any large 2-door car at the time. (http://www.geocities.com/galaxie_man/New_Galaxie_Pix/P6100013a.jpg) Throw in a 4-door and you've got major 60s police cruiser potential.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I love to see autoworld make these*

for their x-traction line.

1955 t-bird
http://www.pjsautoworld.com/1950cars/1955fordthunderbirdconvertible.html
http://www.schmitt.com/viewimage.asp?ID=3544

1955 BUICK ROADMASTER CONVERTIBLE 
http://www.theautocollections.com/index.cfm?key=3482&action=details&tab=inventory&cartable=

Sunbeam Tiger:thumbsup:
http://www.ritzsite.net/Tiger/01_tiger.htm

how about a then and now series?:woohoo:

Opal Gt
then:
http://www.netcarshow.com/opel/1968-gt/800x600/wallpaper_03.htm
now:
http://www.netcarshow.com/opel/2007-gt/800x600/wallpaper_07.htm

what would you add to this series?

Ptown


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

i would like to see a 64 fairland tbold or a 64 falcon sprint tjet


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

There was a PT Cruiser keychain available a few years ago. Plastic body tjet sized and full of electronics. Press the button and the headlights blinked, got a car alarm sound and then a motor reving sound.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Time for a throw back series!*

Great choices P-dad. This topic is something we discuss in chat quite often. Potatoes potatoes potatoes is all they ever serve around here. 

The early Bird would be cool...even cooler if it came with a detachable hardtop for the best of both worlds. Anything would be an improvement on the...gulp... Tyco version.

I could easily see any of the Buick/Roadmaster/Cadillac series from the late 40's to early fiddies. Plenty wide and enough pooch in the roof, hood and trunk lines to accept yer off the rack HO chassis...hmmm 49 er 50 Skylark maybe not so much as the rear of those crypt keeper doors drop quite low along the top sill where they meet the rear fender...but that aside, still plenty to choose from including some nifty Roadmaster verts and hearses. How about the plethora of Buick woodies...and of course one of my personal favs...the 49 caddy fastback.

As much as I love lil sports cars I cant see the Opel GT. Too much drop in that already low nose. Best case scenario IMHO is that it would come out looking like the Aurora Cheetah or the off scale 289 A/C Cobra all dorked up on it's mountings for chassis clearance. Somehow I'm getting this vision of a Tiger with AW Maclaren ride height and it aint pretty. How about a resqueeze of the XKE in tonneaued vert form...whoa!...dats crazy talk! 

There's a gabillion different cars that they havent made yet. I could go on for several pages! LOL  

It's fairly simple...build cool little cars and we generally by them.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Clean Peace Tank and Dirty Peace Tank?  nd


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Clean Peace Tank and Dirty Peace Tank?  nd


Roscoe's Peace Tank & Cooter's Peace Tank... :drunk:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Blown Peace Tank and Peace Tank Convertable...:freak:

Dude, lookit what ya made me do!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to sidetrack this for a sec BUT: *tjd *I gotta admit I love that cat picture. I have 3 and man do they do some amazingly cute things.

ok sorry now back to our show. I just had to say that.

I would love a peace tank! I know the originals are out there but to be honest when AW repop's cars alot of the time they do such a fantastic job that I have no reason to buy the old afx ones.

I still want the red & black ford trucks with the smoke stacks & the flames. I LOVE those things. I saw christian (dragjet) had one of those black ones on the bay the other day. Real sharp and I think it was like $50 or something. I just didn't have the moola at the time.

Cheers,
Xence

p.s. Long live the rubber chicken of stupidity!!!! (don't ask, it just seemed like the thing to type at the moment)


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

*A vote for a T-jet 1966 Galaxie.*



AfxToo said:


> More big Mopars would be nice for us Mopar fans but I'd like to see some more 60s Fords. The 1965-66 Ford Galaxie 500 2-door is one of the nicest looking cars of that era. The 1966 Ford Galaxie 500 / LTD 2-door hardtop had one of the most interesting rooflines of any large 2-door car at the time. (http://www.geocities.com/galaxie_man/New_Galaxie_Pix/P6100013a.jpg) Throw in a 4-door and you've got major 60s police cruiser potential.


I might be biased. You're right about it being one of the nicest looking cars of that era. I vote for the 1966 Galaxie hardtop. 
Other nice ones that should be available to us:
1967 Oldsmobile 442
1957 Cadillac Coupe DeVille
1968 Ford XL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I used to be very brand loyal, but these days? I'd love to see any old v8 from the 60s and 70s. Bring em all on!!!!!!!! Even the four doors!!!!!

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

There are still plenty of muscle cars to do, just bring them on!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I know people are kind of against this but I STILL want the old Can-Am stuff. I know AFX did them to death. I know the color variations are all over the place. I also know that there are TONS of Can-Am cars that we're not done. What about a rehash of the old Chaparral 2J that tyco did such a nice job on originally? I'd love to see that. I mean there is a real history there not just someone's idea of a fun car to do. Heck give me the old Porsche/Audi cars in the various colors. I LOVE the Can-Am stuff and would probably buy several of each just like the nomad's they just released. 

AW is doing a bang up job and I'm really glad someone took the time to start this up again.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

They did do the Chaparral XLR, just redo it, with higher bracket mounts so it'll sit correctly on the chassis. I think AW has a Chaparral 2J mock-up, too. I'd also like to see CanAms.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I know people are kind of against this but I STILL want the old Can-Am stuff.


I'd love to see more CanAm ... and more classic early TransAm. All in AFX size of course.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

A Ford J would be cool in AFX size too


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

AW Muscle cars are cool.And they even handle like the real things did.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I have several of the AW #7 can-am cars. WOW do they ever sit high off the chassis'. That part of those cars really weirded me out. I liked them otherwise. One of these days I'll get around to dremeling one out and see if I can't fix that real high sitting body.

I still vote for can-am cars. I'm hoping what dlw was saying about there being a mockup of the 2j was accurate. I would really like have one of those. Just such a cool looking vehicle. Only time will tell.

Cheers,
Glenn


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Xence said:


> I have several of the AW #7 can-am cars. WOW do they ever sit high off the chassis'. That part of those cars really weirded me out. I liked them otherwise. One of these days I'll get around to dremeling one out and see if I can't fix that real high sitting body.
> 
> I still vote for can-am cars. I'm hoping what dlw was saying about there being a mockup of the 2j was accurate. I would really like have one of those. Just such a cool looking vehicle. Only time will tell.
> 
> ...


Click the 'my photos' link under my name.

You definitely CAN lower the AW Mclaren to a reasonable height. It takes some dremeling under the motor pipes and you have to notch the chassis mounts just right, but it can be done. Im sure there's a better more secure way to do it, but I just cut out the top chassis tabs a bit, letting the body drop down onto the chassis. Its still adjustable, not really a solid mounting but it stays put pretty well. The whole job took less than 20 minutes. Probably could be done a LOT quicker, but Id never done it before and when chopping up a body, I keep in mind that if I dont grind enough I can always grind more, but the other way around.....not so much!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

dlw said:


> They did do the Chaparral XLR, just redo it, with higher bracket mounts so it'll sit correctly on the chassis. I think AW has a Chaparral 2J mock-up, too. I'd also like to see CanAms.


The 2J is the vaccum cleaner car, right? Havent seen a AW mockup for that one.

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/pic/x/ty8817cw

I did see a mockup for the 2G though:

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/pic/x/ty8804cw

And btw, I have a rare version of that Tyco 2G that I need bodyparts for. I posted a thread in swap and sell, but if you look at my 'My Photos' I have a pic of the naked body shell. So if anyone sees this and has the cockpit, wing and pipes PM me, please!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Grunge,

Hey ummm where are those pics? I couldn't get to them. When I click on them I just get the following "Unauthorized External Reference to picture
refferrer='http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2492993#post2492993'"

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

On the Mclaren, you can also just add a screw post and drop a tabless gplus chassis in too. it works great


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

oh son of a gun I would not have thought of that. I've got a bunch of those chassis. I gotta do that. Could you explain what I need to do to accomplish that? I mean where or what do I use for the post? How do I mount it inside the car? Epoxy? Do I need to melt something? Also what screw do I need and where do I get it?

I'm pretty new to murdering/molding my stuff.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Xence said:


> Grunge,
> 
> Hey ummm where are those pics? I couldn't get to them. When I click on them I just get the following "Unauthorized External Reference to picture
> refferrer='http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2492993#post2492993'"
> ...


highlight your tack bar (top of browser ) hit return pics come right up.. so much for security..lol...


Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

What is a "tack bar?" I've never heard that term referred to in the context of a computer or software. Just curious.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

A tack bar is the same as the more common "tool bar". Tack bar is just much cooler.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hmmm, as soon as I get the 12 oz bev can released from the retractable cup holder on my corn-puter I'll have to check out that tacky bar thingy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Isn't a tack bar one of those things on the wall made out of cork? nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

thought that might cause a typical HT controversy...LOL.. get jobs guys...no really...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Xence said:


> oh son of a gun I would not have thought of that. I've got a bunch of those chassis. I gotta do that. Could you explain what I need to do to accomplish that? I mean where or what do I use for the post? How do I mount it inside the car? Epoxy? Do I need to melt something? Also what screw do I need and where do I get it?
> 
> I'm pretty new to murdering/molding my stuff.
> 
> ...



I like to use the inside of a Bic pen for posts, assuming I don't have any extra posts laying around from junk tjet bodies. They don't crack, they're easy to cut and they really hold a screw tight.

Cut off a small piece, screw into the chass and lay the body on top. Adjust the size of the post and when the height is right... expoxy it in. You may have to find a wedge to put between the rear of the body and the rear wheels, so the body lays evenly on the chassis. Once the glue dries, pull out the wedges and you're are set.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Isn't a tack bar one of those things on the wall made out of cork? nd


I thought it was one of those sticky things we hang from the door to catch flies with.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here we go: 

http://www.cheappetstore.com/Horses/Horse-Barn-Trailer/Horse-Saddle-Racks/Tack-Bar-Black-17in-34216/

I love the spelling on this ad. Cheap Pet Store must use a Cheap Spell Checker.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Here we go:
> 
> http://www.cheappetstore.com/Horses/Horse-Barn-Trailer/Horse-Saddle-Racks/Tack-Bar-Black-17in-34216/
> 
> I love the spelling on this ad. Cheap Pet Store must use a Cheap Spell Checker.


Must host through the Cheap Web Server Store, too, as right now I see nada.

Maybe you exceeded their daily bandwidth allowance....by yourself. :freak:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> What is a "tack bar?" I've never heard that term referred to in the context of a computer or software. Just curious.


It's actually called a "task bar", not tack bar which is probably why you never heard of it.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks pretty tight, VJ. I was thinking if you just file the actual chassis mounts down in the body, and use the chassis with the tabs, that would have your support for the rear covered. The screwpost would locate the body securely.

As to the posts, either plastruct or evergreen pieces work great.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Happy hour over already?*



krazcustoms said:


> It's actually called a "task bar", not tack bar which is probably why you never heard of it.


Attack the bar!...????

but I'm not half as think as you drunk I am occifer. 

What I'm 86ed agin?

Awwww carpola! now I'm a hundred and seventy tooooooed! :drunk:


----------

